# que feriez vous à ma place?



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

J'ai en accueil H 2 ans dans quelques jours, il est arrivé à 9 mois et avait un très important RGO, il pouvait avoir jusqu'à 10 régurgitations sur 20 mn (j'ai noté un jours chaque régurgitation, pendant que mon mari, AM lui aussi, le gérai)
Depuis le début, il fait au mieux des selles molles, au pire et souvent des diarrhées, il y a quelques semaines, j'ai demandé à sa maman de consulter pour vérifier une éventuelle intolérance ou autre problème digestif, la maman n'est pas receptive, elle reste toujours dans l'idée des poussées dentaires.
Aujourd'hui, il a eu 2 grosses diarrhées en moins de 10 mn, j'ai mis ces 2 couches dans un sac que je vais rendre à la maman, je veux qu'elle consulte pour cet enfant.
Il a presque 2 ans, la maman ne prend pas RDV pour sa consultation de 2 ans et je ne lui ai pas caché que le fait qu'il ne dise pas un mot, commence à m'interpeler.
avez vous des conseils à me donner? 
J'envisage de lui dire qu'en l'absence de réaction de sa part, je serai obligée d'en référer à la PMI, mais ça peut être à double tranchant.


----------



## Griselda (18 Novembre 2022)

Je contacterais ma puer' pour lui demander conseille.


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Cas particulier en effet. 
J'évoquerai sans tarder ce cas auprès de ma PMI, expliquant que je vais avoir une discussion avec les parents à ce sujet. 
Peut être pourront ils également être de bons conseils. 
Que si suite à cette discussion avec les parents rien ne bouge, je me rapprocherai de nouveau de la pmi pour les en aviser ou dans le cas contraire pour leur préciser les choses potentiellement mises en place pour solutionner le problème. 
Ainsi je me couvre au cas où les parents le prendraient mal et se rapprocheraient de la PMI avec leur "version". 
De toute façon, en cas de doute sur la volonté ou la capacité des parents à gérer une situation néfaste pour l'enfant il est de notre responsabilité d'en aviser la PMI.


----------



## papillon (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Tu fais comme moi, tu ne laisses pas le choix à cette maman que d'aller consulter. Certaines diront qu'on ne peut pas obliger à le faire, bien moi, il arrive un moment Si !  ce sont d'énormes responsabilités que nous avons, ce ne sont pas nos enfants
c'est quand même hallucinant de voir qu'il y a quand même pas mal de PE qui laisse trainer les choses ; mieux vaut aller consulter pour rien que de passer à côté de quelque chose quoi ! si ça se trouve ce sera peut-être "que les dents" mais au moins tu seras rassurée
et si toujours aucune réaction de sa part... la PMI


----------



## Orlhad (18 Novembre 2022)

Le lactose est très souvent responsable de problèmes digestifs. Comme on recommande depuis de nombreuses années d'ingérer régulièrement du lait de vache initialement conçu pour nourrir un veau de 40 kg au cycle digestif particulier, on omet de préciser que beaucoup d'individus ne le tolère que moyennement, voire pas du tout. On estime par exemple que 30 à 50 % des adultes français ne digèrent pas ou partiellement le lactose, très présent dans ce lait. On peut aussi citer le tristement célèbre gluten, ultra présent dans l'alimentation moderne et tout aussi néfaste pour beaucoup de systèmes digestifs.

Concernant les diarrhées liées aux poussées dentaires, la relation n'est pas démontrée. Et si elle devait être avérée, le phénomène devrait se limiter aux dites poussées, soit quelques jours de temps en temps. Ce qui n'est clairement pas le cas.


----------



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

le petit vient de partir, la maman a commencé par me dire que ce n'est que chez moi que ça arrive (je le fait iech?  ) alors qu'il arrive de temps en temps le lundi avec des érythèmes fessiers dus à l'acidité de ses selles, parfois, je vérifie sa couche toutes les demi heures, sinon, il se retrouve avec les fesses en sang, je n'ai jamais vu un truc pareil.
C'est un sujet mercredi, quand j'ai dis au papa que c'était le retour des grosses diarrhées, il m'a dit qu'il l'avait vu la veille au soir, on en parle de temps en temps.
II a un suivi du fait de sa grande prématurité, la maman m'a dit qu'elle l'avait signalé à son pédiatre.
Il n'a eu une selle normale qu'une fois depuis que je l'ai, septembre 2021.
Si en janvier rien n'est fait, j'appelle la PMI


----------



## stephy2 (18 Novembre 2022)

papillon a dit: 


> c'est quand même hallucinant de voir qu'il y a quand même pas mal de PE qui laisse trainer les choses ; mieux vaut aller consulter pour rien que de passer à côté de quelque chose quoi !


TOUT A FAIT D'ACCORD. 
Moi aussi je ne comprends pas ces parents. Incompréhensible! De plus, les médecins sont remboursés donc qu'est-ce qu'ils attendent pour le faire!!
Et même sans être médecin, ce n'est pas les dents! Ça serait occasionnel si cela était le cas! Et là non!!! Je pense plus à une intolérance à quelque chose! Mais bon pas médecin mais si la maman veut toujours rien savoir, j'appellerai la pmi de toute urgence!


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Je n'attendrais pas janvier pour prévenir la pmi. Surtout quand on lit la réaction de la maman.


----------



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

je reprendrai ça avec le papa, je lui ai redit qu'elle devait faire la visite de ses 2 ans, et qu'elle peut en profiter pour en reparler.
Il va y avoir les fêtes, je ne pense pas qu'on soit à 1 mois près, et il faut préserver notre relation, elle est partie avec les 2 couches biens remplies dans un sac, je lui ai dit qu'elle pourra constater par elle même.


----------



## papillon (18 Novembre 2022)

ce qui est trop drôle si je peux dire c'est que le papa et la maman n'ont pas la même version ! elle se fout royalement de toi là


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Novembre 2022)

"çà n'arrive que chez vous !" !!! c'est la réaction de la maman pour le spasme du sanglot que son fils avait fait !!! et bien pour moi démission pour ce PE ! et pour vous je demande à la PMI ce qu'elle en pense elle est là pour le bien-être des enfants donc qu'elle intervienne car la maman ne va pas consulter c'est certain !!! Griselda tu vois que le dialogue n'amène pas toujours à des résultats ! 🤨


----------



## papillon (18 Novembre 2022)

elle n'est pas capable de savoir qu'elle doit faire la visite des 2 ans


----------



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

je ne pense pas qu'elle se foute de moi, elle doit se sentir en accusation et se défend comme elle peut, ce n'est pas un enfant négligé, je pense plus a un déni, je pense qu'on va y arriver, mais il faut conserver la confiance de la maman pour que ça avance.


----------



## papillon (18 Novembre 2022)

dialoguer, expliquer, redire, redire ok mais à un moment il va bien falloir que cet enfant soit vu par un médecin
si cette maman n'entend pas ce que tu lui dis...  passer par le papa


----------



## Griselda (18 Novembre 2022)

Je pense qu'il est dommage de partir du principe que le dialogue ne marchera pas car en général il fonctionne.

Là, on voit typiquement une Maman en déni (sans doute parce qu'elle n'en peut plus des soucis médicaux alors elle fait l'autruche, ce n'est pas contre son enfant) et l'autre Parent, le Père plus apte à observer les mêmes choses que Nounou. 
Possible aussi que, comme fréquemment, c'est la Mère exclusivement qui se charge des RDV médicaux et non le Père, ce qui peut expliquer que lui est plus enclin à voir le problème: parce qu'au fond ce n'est pas lui qui prendra RDV, sera absent de son travail pour emmener l'enfant, aura toute la charge mental. Il peut être bon de lui suggerer de s'en charger puisqu'il s'en inquiete aussi, tout en en parlant à Madame, bien sur. Il faut donc renforcer le dialogue avec le Père qui se fera médiateur avec la Mère. 
Et dans le même temps contacter la PMI pour leur demander conseille car c'est leur role aussi que de nous accompagner dans notre mission.


----------



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

les 2 peuvent effectivement prendre RDV, le papa travaille tôt le matin, et fini de bonne heure, mais je ne suis pas certaine que la maman veuille lui déléguer ça, il ne lui transmet pas toujours bien les infos, de plus, elle ne travaille pas le lundi, et étant au service à la personne, elle a des trous dans la semaine, elle peut donc prendre RDV sans prendre sur son travail.
Il y a eu pas mal de RDV quand il était petit, mais maintenant, c'est plutôt rare et il n'a pas été malade depuis que je l'accueil, ça va, elle n'a pas trop de saturation de RDV.


----------



## Griselda (18 Novembre 2022)

Oui mais elle en a peut être eut beaucoup de saturation: de RDV et toute la charge mentale de l'inquiétude pour la santé de son enfant justement parce qu'on a jugé plus pratique dans l'organisation que ce soit elle qui le fasse, mais aussi parce qu'en tant que maman elle a peut etre estimé que c'était plus sa mission que celle du Père. Oui possible qu'elle ne souhaite pas déléguer ça mais qu’inconsciemment elle n'en peut plus et donc se convint qu'il n'y a pas matière à consulter.
Quoi qu'il arrive il y a bien 2 Parents, on peut donc en tant qu'AM s'adresser aux 2 pour résoudre une difficulté de santé, à eux de s'arranger qui peut quoi.


----------



## Emily (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
Il ne faut pas attendre et des lundi il faut contacter la puéricultrice de la PMI.
Les parents savent toujours mieux que nous.
J'ai gardé un enfant qui avait des diarrhées 4 à 6 fois par jour depuis bb.
Pour les parents les poussées dentaires 😡
Ils ont laissé leur fils un an comme ça.
Pas faute de leur dire qu'il y avait quelque chose 
Donc j'ai appelé la PMI et un jour la puéricultrice est venue mais pour autre chose.
Le papa est venu chercher son fils et la puéricultrice sortait au même moment.
Il a eu peur et deux jours plus tard le petit allé chez le pédiatre.
Verdict intolérance au lactose.


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Novembre 2022)

J'aurai fait comme vous, je pense que je dirai à cette maman que je m'inquiète beaucoup pour ce bébé qui doit être en souffrance, et qu'en l'absence d'avis médical (sous quinzaine par exemple), je demanderai des conseils à la PMI, n'étant pas médecin moi-même.
Je n'aurai juste pas fait le coup des couches, niveau hygiène, je sais pas, je trouve ça chaud.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir Liline je pense qu'effectivement tu as assez d'expérience pour faire valoir ton point de vue et ton ressenti vis à vis de cet enfant,  et oui tu as eu raison de redonner les couches pour que ces parents prennent la mesure du problème. 

À travers tes écrits on sait que tu prends toujours le temps d'évaluer la situation et que ce constat n'est pas bâclé. 

Essaie de te rappeler toutes les fois où tu as alerté les parents sur ce sujet. Et si c'est fréquent trop fréquent n'attend plus pour appeler ta referente,  déjà tu auras vidé ton sac ce qui te soulagera, mais tu auras aussi fait un pas en avant pour le bien de cet enfant.


----------



## liline17 (19 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que la maman va prendre ce RDV, elle sait que je peux démissionner si ça ne va pas et que rien n'est fait pour régler les problèmes.
Elle m'a dit que pour elle, soit j'étais l'AM de leur fils, soit elle arrêtait de travailler jusqu'à sa scolarité, suite à des entretiens avec des AM qu'elle trouvait bizarre.
Je lui ai aussi dit que j'avais envie de savoir ce que le médecin pensait du fait qu'il ne dise pas un mot.
Merci à toutes pour vos avis, parfois je me demande si mes émotions me permettent d'être objective.
Je ne veux pas braquer la maman en appelant trop tôt la PMI, je souhaite garder une relation de confiance qui va aider à la collaboration.
De toute façon, je vois aussi souvent qu'elle le papa et j'en parlerai avec lui.


----------



## Griselda (19 Novembre 2022)

Mon avis c'est qu'apeller la PMI pour demander conseil n'est pas nécessairement pour qu'elle lui tape sur les doigts, d'ailleurs elle ne le ferait qu'en dernier ressort, si la situation est grave.
Ta puer' te posera des questions, éventuellement viendra voir l'enfant (ou pas), te donnera quelques conseils concernant l'enfant mais aussi ce que tu pourrais dire à cette Famille pour qu'ils se bougent, elle prendra note aussi de la date à laquelle tu soulève ce problème ainsi si dans 1 mois, 3 mois ou plus ça revient sur le tapis ou bien autre chose la puer' aura un historique.
Appeler la PMI ce n'est pas porter plainte à la police. La puéricultrice est là pour nous accompagner dans notre mission qui est d'accompagner les Parents dans la leur. Nous avons tendance à l'oublier car nous les voyons souvent plutôt comme des évaluatrices, des controleuses.
Tu n'es d'ailleurs pas obligée de dire de quel enfant il s'agit au départ. Cela peut être: "Bonjour, j'ai une question: un enfant qui blablabla, à partir de quand faut il s'inquiéter, à partir de quand est il indispensable de consulter et comment le faire entendre aux Parents?"
Appeler la PMI n'est pas trahir sa confiance.
C'est drole car j'aurais appelé la PMI mais n'aurais pas eut l'idée de lui remettre les couches dans un sac

Bien sur, surtout si l'enfant par ailleurs va bien (est tonique et evolue) il n'y a pas le feu au lac et tu peux patienter encore quelques jours pour voir si tu t'en sors toute seule.

Pour ce qui est du langage, a 2 ans et même 2 ans et demi il n'est pas rare qu'encore aucun mots (ou juste 2 ou 3) et ça se débloque tout d'un coup. Mais s'il est fréquemment dérangé par ses intestins il n'est pas impossible que ça mobilise son énergie pour gérer cette sensation au détriment d'une autre acquisition qui lui semble moins importante.

En tout cas je note 2 choses:
- c'est un enfant qui te questionne dans son developpement
- c'est une Maman surement soucieuse du bien être de son petit puisqu'elle serait prête à cesser de travailler si elle n'était pas en confiance avec son AM.


----------



## ChantalGoya (19 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Alors la maman n'est peut-être pas à blâmer tant que ça.... Il est difficile pour une maman de mettre au monde un bébé grand prématuré sans culpabiliser. C'est qqpart un échec en tant que mère, elle imagine qu'elle est responsable de l'état de son enfant.
Et puis le regard des autres.... Les non dits que la mère ressent.... C'est vraiment lourd pour une maman. 

Si elle n'a pas été aidé à passer ce stade, chaque difficulté de son enfant est encore un échec qu'il lui est au final impossible d'accepter.

Vos alliés : le papa dans un 1er temps. Avoir une conversation calme et pas en 5mn pour lui expliquer vos observations tant sur l'enfant que sur maman. Juste la constatation des faits, pas de culpabilisation.... Et lui demander si il pense que sa femme peut avoir un blocage depuis longtemps, si lui le ressent comme ça aussi.

Lui sera plus à même d'aider sa femme et son enfant que l'assmat qui dans ce genre de cas est vue comme "la mère parfaite".

C'est vraiment très compliqué comme situation et les réponses de la maman ne sont pas forcément du "je m'en foutisme".... Juste l'expression d'un mal être.


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Novembre 2022)

Cette maman a la GRANDE chance d'avoir une ass mat au TOP puisqu'elle le reconnait elle-même ! il faut qu'elle ait confiance en vos dires vous ne la jugez pas mais juste vouloir savoir ce que ce petit "aurait" ou pas !!! alors qu'elle saute le pas à un moment c'est bon ... il faut que les parents se bougent attendre n'est pas bien non plus ... alors il va falloir qu'elle agisse sinon vous appelerez la PMI pour vous renseigner ... elle est là pour cela aussi !


----------



## Nina. (20 Novembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> le petit vient de partir, la maman a commencé par me dire que ce n'est que chez moi que ça arrive (je le fait iech?  ) alors qu'il arrive de temps en temps le lundi avec des érythèmes fessiers dus à l'acidité de ses selles, parfois, je vérifie sa couche toutes les demi heures, sinon, il se retrouve avec les fesses en sang, je n'ai jamais vu un truc pareil.
> C'est un sujet mercredi, quand j'ai dis au papa que c'était le retour des grosses diarrhées, il m'a dit qu'il l'avait vu la veille au soir, on en parle de temps en temps.
> II a un suivi du fait de sa grande prématurité, la maman m'a dit qu'elle l'avait signalé à son pédiatre.
> Il n'a eu une selle normale qu'une fois depuis que je l'ai, septembre 2021.
> Si en janvier rien n'est fait, j'appelle la PMI


Ça me fait pensé à ma fille quand elle était petite. Les fesses en sang, la peau très abîmé à cause de l'acidité des selles répétés. Elle pouvait en avoir 4/5/6 par jour! =( 
J'ai eu bon consulté, mais c'était les médecins qui me disait "poussé dentaire, gastro, réaction vaccin..." et ça a trainé pendant des mois.
Un jour, je n'en pouvais plus, je me rend (encore une fois) aux urgences et je ne partirai pas sans qu'on lui fasse des examens approfondie. J'ai eu de la chance, le médecin de garde cette nuit là était une pédiatre allergologue !!!! 
Suite à des examens, il a été conclu que ma fille était intolérante aux protéines de lait de vache. 
Éviction pendant 1 an et dès la première semaine sans lait de vache, les diarrhées ont stoppé nette !


----------



## liline17 (20 Novembre 2022)

Nina, comment tu as fait pour remplacer les yaourts et le biberon du matin?
Je pourrai proposer à la maman de tester une semaine sans protéine de lait de vache.
Chantalgoya, Je ne blame pas la maman, je cherche des idées pour obtenir sa coopération.
Chez nous, la PMI est excessivement répressive, j'évite de les contacter, surtout que j'ai confiance dans ces parents et que je crains de perdre leur confiance en appelant la PMI, je pense que nous trouverons une solution ensemble, sinon, je passerai ce coup de fil.
Ma prochaine étape est d'en parler au papa.


----------



## Nina. (20 Novembre 2022)

Liline17@ Pour le lait, j'ai achetait un lait spécial en pharmacie sans protéines de lait de vache, mais SUR ORDONNANCE du médecin. 
Les yaourts je les trouvais aussi en pharmacie, en vente libre, pas besoin d'ordonnance. 
Si c'était moi dans cette situation, je donnerai vraiment un ultimatum à cette maman, soit elle consulte cette enfant comme il faut, soit je fait appel à la PMI, car laisser traiter cette enfant dans ces conditions, avec les fesses en sang, le désagréablement d'avoir toujours des cacas liquides, acides, pour moi c'est  de la maltraitance ! C'est clair et évident qu'il y a un problème. Aimerait-elle avoir les fesses brûlé, ensanglanté, se lever à chaque 10min pour aller au toilette pour déféquer du liquide acide !!!? Lances-le ces mots dans sa figure pour qu'elle puisse se mettre à la place DE SON ENFANT ! Car si elle ne s'inquiète pas, TOI, tu t'inquiètes pour cette enfant. Il faut vraiment la secouer et la faire réagir! C'est URGENT ! 
Je suis sur que la confiance ne va pas se briser, quand elle aura un diagnostic médical avec traitement elle viendra te REMERCIER d'avoir s'inquiéter pour son enfant !


----------



## liline17 (20 Novembre 2022)

merci Nina, mais, oui, justement, j'ai commencé à la secouer, et elle n'a pas trop aimé, je vais continuer jusqu'à la résolution du problème, et je reviendrai vous en parler.


----------



## LadyA. (20 Novembre 2022)

Pour les yaourts, il y en a désormais en supermarché  au lait de brebis ou de soja.
Idem pour le lait, il existe un tas de  variété


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Novembre 2022)

Liline17 j ai eu un loulou qui avait une intolérance au protéine de lait de vache .
Pour les bib dans un premier temps on a essayer le lait de riz ( qui est vraiment pas bon  ) petit loulou n en a jamais voulu la maman et donc passer au lait de chèvre et la impeccable

Pour les yaourt tout simplement les yaourt au lait de chèvre , brebis , soja , amande ...
Les purées on lui faisait au lait d amande 

La maman risque rien d essayer sur 1 semaine ou 2


----------



## caninou (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
comme Nina ma fille aussi avait une intolérance au lactose et mon médecin a remplacé tout ça par des yaourts et du lait sans lactose, type soja , lait de brebis etc...Mais attention Liline17 ce n'est pas sans l'aval du médecin, vous ne pouvez prendre l'initiative avec la maman de retirer le lactose sans avoir l'assurance que c'est bien ce type d'allergie dont souffre cet enfant. En effet, retirer le lactose chez un enfant ce n'est pas quelque chose à prendre à la légère. Parlez de vos soupçons d'allergie à la maman et qu'elle prenne conseils auprès de son médecin, pour éventuellement mettre en place un petit protocole alimentaire. Je tiens à préciser que j'ai eu aussi un grand prématuré en accueil, c'est vrai que c'est difficile pour les mamans de ces enfants. La maman du petit A était toujours en panique pour un oui ou pour un non, mais je parlais beaucoup avec elle je la rassurais, j'encensais son petit au moindre progrès. J'ai fais un gros travail avec elle  plus qu'avec son enfant, qui ma foi allait très bien, car que des petits bobos sans gravité. Ces mamans ont besoin de reprendre confiance et il faut un peu les aider, car l'expérience d'avoir eu un grand prématuré n'est pas facile à vivre. Cette année petit A a fait son entrée en maternelle et tout roule pour lui, j'ai gardé de très bons contacts avec la maman, elle m'envoie les petits de ses amis maintenant 😂.


----------



## Nina. (20 Novembre 2022)

C'est pour ça qu'il faut impérativement un avis médical. Les protéines de lait de vache sont très proches des chèvres et brebis, du coup, même si on change, le problème ne peut pas se régler. Pour mon expérience avec ma fille, l'allergologue a interdit cette substitution. 
Encore pire pour les laits d'amande, riz, avoine, amande.... car ces dernières n'ont pas les apports nutritionnels nécessaires pour un enfant en phase de croissance. D'ailleurs, on ne devait même pas appeler ça de "lait" mais plutôt du jus.


----------



## liline17 (20 Novembre 2022)

merci les filles, je prends note de vos conseils


----------



## Orlhad (21 Novembre 2022)

Le lactose reste du lactose, que ce soit dans du lait de vache, de brebis, de chèvre ou de lama. Le problème vient de la diminution progressive et naturelle de l'activité de la lactase, l'enzyme qui dégrade cette molécule dans le système digestif. Au fil de l'avancée en âge, la consommation de lait liquide ( ou de yaourt ) doit décroitre en rapport et avec l'arrêt normal de l'alimentation lactée du jeune humain. Les protéines et éléments nutritifs présents dans le lait sont alors remplacés par les apports d'une alimentation diversifiée ce qui le rend superflu.

Sauf pour les cas de déficit précoce en lactase chez le très jeune enfant, rien ne sert de vouloir à tout prix remplacer le lait de vache par un ersatz parfois aussi indigeste ( le soja n'est pas franchement recommandé pour tout le monde ).


----------



## kikine (21 Novembre 2022)

le lactose n'est pas une protéine, c'est un sucre.. la protéine du lait de vache c'est la caséine qui elle n'est pas présente dans le lait de chèvre, brebis...
 là on parle d'une intolérance au protéines de lait de vache, pas d'une intolérance au lactose


----------

